# godzilla final wars



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

Sony acquires Godzilla: Final Wars

this means,saddly to say, no theater release of the last{yet again}godzilla movie. trust me,those who know me well tell yo u,i'll have it teh frist day it gos on sale!


----------

